# May have to eat my words



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

He started out looking blue with a black mask but here is my little green baby at supper time... Meet Alexander the Green at last.


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah, looks green to me! Neat beta.


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

Your fish is very handsome. I love the green color. He's obviously a very happy fish!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*What a beautiful fish  and that water looks like you just added it directly from an R/O system, Rose it is so obvious that you provide only the Best of conditions for your Honored Little Family members *


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

That is a very confusing pic you got there...i had to look at it on my iphone a couple of times to get it right ...very cool fish btw


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

very beautifull fish.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Very neat betta fishy boy!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry but from now on I will not be able to post pics of my fish with my posts. The power that is has declared that all pics must go into the gallery or in the area for tank pics. So there will not be anymore pics with posts here. It is not up to me as I think that the pics with posts have not been over done but it is not my forum so we will abide by the wishes of the people who decide these things.

Rose


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

he's a very beautiful, green Betta! looks pretty happy....
I will put up my pictures of my new Black one, soon! (He's shy...)


----------

